# 5 Border Collies - Take 3



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

great photo! they are beautiful!!!


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Lovely pic, how on earth did you manage to keep them all there to take the photo, I struggle with one :lol:


----------



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

I absolutely love these dogs!

Brilliant photo.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

I have trouble getting the three of mine to sit together , all facing the right way , long enough to take a pic ... how you managed to get five to do that I dont know

magic perhaps :lol:

who cares ... its a fab piccie :thumbup:


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!

My last dog was a border collie, I absolutely loved her to bits!
Unfortunatley she got hit by a car, had a leg amputated which didn't stop her but two weeks after making a full recovery we got burgled and they poisoned her which sadly ended her. 

There's a man who lives around here, walks his 7 border collies all at the same time, two of the dogs have the leads in their mouth for the others. So cute! 
What's your chocolate doggy called?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab picture - they all look so happy.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> great photo! they are beautiful!!!


Thank you



westie~ma said:


> Lovely pic, how on earth did you manage to keep them all there to take the photo, I struggle with one :lol:


Thanks. There were a few outtakes with a puppy dissappearing out of shot!!! My dad took these pics while I was stepping backwards, that's why all the dogs are looking to me, not the camera.



lalauri said:


> I absolutely love these dogs!
> 
> Brilliant photo.


Thank you, I love them all too!!!



Mese said:


> I have trouble getting the three of mine to sit together , all facing the right way , long enough to take a pic ... how you managed to get five to do that I dont know
> 
> magic perhaps :lol:
> 
> who cares ... its a fab piccie :thumbup:


Thanks. With lots of patience!!!



NicoleW said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> My last dog was a border collie, I absolutely loved her to bits!
> Unfortunatley she got hit by a car, had a leg amputated which didn't stop her but two weeks after making a full recovery we got burgled and they poisoned her which sadly ended her.
> ...


Thanks. I'm sorry to hear about your Border Collie. My pup's name is Star, she's a lilac/white (she'll be 5 months old on Friday when hopefully I'll be taking some more pics of her), her mum is the blue/white (Skye).



Fleur said:


> Fab picture - they all look so happy.


Thank you, they are all happy dogs.


----------



## tomspencer (Sep 24, 2010)

what a lovely pack !


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Sep 23, 2010)

omg how cute...i love collies...had a female when i was a child she was the best dog ever x


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

They are beautiful dogs. I love border collies.


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

tomspencer said:


> what a lovely pack !





Elizabeth10 said:


> omg how cute...i love collies...had a female when i was a child she was the best dog ever x





DogLover1981 said:


> They are beautiful dogs. I love border collies.


Thank you.


----------

